# PNW G2G; Eugene OR, Sat. May 11 !!



## g2turbo7 (Nov 5, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/events/150997545074865/ 

Please "join" if you even MIGHT be able to make it! 

The shop RS6 will be attending among other nice machinery-- and yes, more RS6's and others!


----------

